# Registrierung für Sucosoft S30 PS4



## meinerseins (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier also nicht gleich "hauen".

Kann ich noch irgendwoher eine Registrierung für die DOS-Version von Sucosoft S30-P4 herbekommen?
Gibt es da überhaupt noch eine Chance?

Leider bekomme ich eine PS4-201-MM1 nicht mit Sucosoft S40 V5.05 ausgelesen, deshalb die DOS-Version.
P.S. Oder mache ich grundsätzlich etwas falsch?

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## Uwe Schröder (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo meinerseit!

Aus der PS4-200 kann man nur den Maschinencode auslesen.
Damit kann man aber nichts anfangen, er ist nicht lesbar.
Ohne Quellcode geht da garnichts!

mfg Uwe Schröder


----------



## meinerseins (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo Uwe,
den Quellcode habe ich vom urspünglichen Lieferanten bekommen, kann ihn aber nach Import von in die Windowsversion nicht übertragen.
Die Fehlermeldung lautet in etwa das das mit dieser BTS-Version (was auch immer das sein mag) nicht möglich sei.
Ich stehe da auf dem Schlauch.

Obwohl ich den Quellcode habe kann ich ihn mir in der DOS-Version nicht ansehen, ist einfach leer. Hast Du eine Idee?

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2013)

Eine registrierte SUCOsoft S30-S4-200 kann man bei Applied Automation downloaden.
(S30-S4 Programming Software for PS4-200 Series only, MS-DOS)
Die Firma schreibt hier, wegen der Software möge man sie kontaktieren.

Harald


----------



## Ludewig (18 Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe Folgendes:
- Du hast eine S30 S4 oder so ähnlich. Sie soll die Programmierung der 141/151/200 erlauben. Die Software läuft
- Du hast einen Quellcode. Wenn Du den mit der Software öffnen willst, siehst Du nichts??

Fragen: 
1. Wie heißt Deine Softwareversion genau?
2. Deine Quellen haben welches Dateiformat. Es müssten mehrere Dateien sein.


----------



## meinerseins (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo Ludewig,

die Software habe ich von der Webseite von "Applied Automation", es ist die Software Sucosoft S30-S4 für PS4-200.
Diese habe ich auf Laptop mit Win95 installiert.

Alles 5 Dateien enden auf *.*42, also *.Q42 *.P42 *.Z42 *.K42 *.R42 und eine *.QLS

Diese Firma habe ich angeschrieben, daraufhin erhielt ich einen Seriennummer. Leider weiß ich nicht wo ich diese eingeben soll.
Die Installation lief so durch und im ersten Fenster steht schon eine Seriennummer, sowie die obige Firma drin.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## Uwe Schröder (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo Michael!

Wenn die Daten diese Endungen haben hasst Du die Dos-Version!
Man kann in der Software einen Vergleich zwischen SPS und PC(Laptop) machen.
Über Programmierung kann man sich auch das Programm anschauen.
Was willst Du mit der SPS machen? ( Programm ändern, sichern,auf Windowsversion bringen)

Mfg Uwe Schröder


----------



## meinerseins (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo Uwe,

ich will nur zwei weitere Schliesser hinzufügen und neu einspielen, mehr eigentlich nicht.
Leider kann ich mir das Programm im Punkt Programmierung nicht in Sucosoft anschauen, der Bildschirm bleibt leer.
Hast Du eine Idee?

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## Ludewig (18 Januar 2013)

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob Du mit der aus heutiger Sicht gewöhnungsbedürftigen Software Bedienungsprobleme hast oder die Datein leer sind.
Wenn Du das Programm startest, kannst Du es praktisch nur mit den F-Tasten bedienen, das sollte klar sein.
Der nächste Schritt ist üblicherweise die Einstellung des Projektverzeichnisses, das Du nahe am Hauptverzeichnis einrichten solltest.

Dann kannst unter Dateiverzeichnis oder so ähnlich die Dateinamen sehen?? Funktioniert das?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (18 Januar 2013)

Hallo Michael!
Ludewig hat Recht!
Das Problem mit dem Bild leer ist folgendes:
Es ist DOS-Programmierung.
Ich muß genau in den Pfad sein wo die Quellprogramme sind!
Dann muß ich genau den Namen des Quellprogrammes eingegeben!
Dann öffnet er das Programm auch.
Sonst ist das, als wenn man ein neues Programm schreiben will.
Man wird dann zum Ende wenn man es verlassen will zum Speichern aufgefordert.
Also die gleiche Prozedur wie beim einlesen.

mfg Uwe Schröder
PS: sonst schick mir das Programm und ich versuch es mal


----------



## meinerseins (19 Januar 2013)

Hallo Ludewig, hallo Uwe,

mit der DOS-Version habe ich keine Schwierigkeiten, eher mit der Windowsversion.
Einfach zuviel Klicki-Bunti.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher das richtige Verzeichnis und den richtigen Dateinamen angebeben zu haben, probiere das aber gern nochmal ist.
Die Quellen sind auch nicht leer, denn ich kann die dateien in der Windowsversion importieren und sehe dann ja alles.

Ich probiere das morgen nochmal aus und melde mich dazu.

Mfg, 
Michael


----------



## Uwe Schröder (19 Januar 2013)

Hallo Michael!

Die Dos-Version hat einen Maschinencode in die SPS geladen!
Den kannst Du über Dos-Version auch lesen!

Jetzt zur S40 Version:
1. Import der Dos-Dateien hast Du gemacht.
2. Einmal übersetzen (Kompilerlauf)
3. Ankoppeln an die SPS
4. Altes Programm auf der SPS löschen! (wegen DOS Version)
5. Neus kompiliertes Windowsprogramm draufspielen.
6. Jetzt sollte mit S40 alles gehn ( DOS geht natürlich jetzt nicht mehr)

mfg Uwe Schröder


----------



## Stefan H. (23 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und habe (eventuell) ähnliche Probleme:
Eine SPS  ist ausgeschaltet worden und der Akku war defekt. Den Programmcode habe ich vorliegen aus einer Datensicherung von 1999. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine DOS-VERSION handelt. Kann ich die Sucosoft V4  für Windows kaufen und die vorliegenden Dateien hier neu kompilieren?
Ach so, es handelt sich hier um eine PS4-201. ..

mag Stefan Heidel


----------



## Uwe Schröder (23 Februar 2015)

Hallo Stefan H. !

Man kann die Dos Version in die SPS wieder laden.
Man kann auch mit der Windows Version in die SPS laden.

Alle Details bitte per PN.
mfg Uwe


----------

